# Aleshores / llavors / doncs



## Gamen

Bon dia.
Em va sorgir un nou dubte.

Quina és la diferència entre "aleshores" i "llavors"?

Entenc que ambdues signifiquen "entonces", és a dir, assenynalen una consequència.
*"Doncs" *crec que és diferent porque es pot traduir més aviat com "pues", ¿no és cert?

Per exemple:

El está malalt, *aleshores/llavors* no anirá a treballar avui.
No m'agrada, doncs no ho comeré.

Agraeixo la vostra ajuda i orientació amb això.
M'agradaria conèixer bé les diferencies per saber quan utilitzar correctament cadascuna d'aquestes paraules.


----------



## ACQM

Gamen said:


> Bon dia.
> M'ha sorgit un nou dubte.
> 
> Quina és la diferència entre "aleshores" i "llavors"?
> 
> Entenc que ambdues signifiquen "entonces", és a dir, assenynalen una consequència.
> *"Doncs" *crec que és diferent perquè es pot traduir més aviat com "pues", no és cert?
> 
> Per exemple:
> 
> Ell està malalt, *aleshores/llavors* no anirà a treballar avui.
> No m'agrada, doncs no m'ho menjaré.
> 
> Agraeixo la vostra ajuda i orientació amb això.
> M'agradaria conèixer bé les diferències per saber quan utilitzar correctament cadascuna d'aquestes paraules.



"Doncs" es tradueix "pues", però "pues" es pot traduir "doncs" o "per tant" i "doncs" mai no es pot posar al final de la subordinada.

Sobre "aleshores" i "llavors" és si fa no fa com dius tot i que el teu exemple sona una mica forçat. Te'l canvio una mica: "Està malalt així doncs no anirà a treballar, aleshores la feina quedarà enraderida" o "Està malalt per tant no anirà a treballar. Aleshores haurem de trucar un substitut".


----------



## Gamen

Ara entenc. 
Noto que "aleshores" és potser menys freqüent que "Llavors" però són intercanviables.

Uh què barreja que vaig fer en el meu primer post! Vaig armar un "catanyol" (catanyol). Sé perfectament que en català és "menjar" i no "comer", per exemple. Crec que va ser una gran distracció. Igualment, sé que més enllà d'això cometo errors. Les correccions són sempre benvingudes i m'ajuden a millorar.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

Aleshores és l'adverbi que s'està impossant. "Llavors" (pronunciat llavós) ha estat durant molts segles el més "genuí" si em permets l'expressió, àdhuc entre els valencians. Al País Valencià pràcticament ha desaparegut i ha segut substituït per un híbrid castellanitzador :"entonses", llevat de zones molt reduïdes i en boca de persones de ja molta edat. Amb la "recuperació"i normalització valenciana s'ha imposat "aleshores". Per Catalunya i el nord valencià encara es poden sentir variacions populars del "llavors": allavorens, llavorens, llavonses, etc. 

Salutacions


----------



## ChrisQH93

No oblidis pas que en català el passat perifràstic "va ser una gran distracció" no té pas el sentit de futur que té en espanyol. Com t'han dit més a dalt, són pràcticament la mateixa cosa, ja és decisió de cadascú triar la que vulgui. Jo faig servir amb més freqüència "llavors", aleshores és menys comú. Noi, tens el fòrum ple de fils!


----------



## Elxenc

ChrisQH93 said:


> No oblidis pas que en català el passat perifràstic "va ser una gran distracció" no té pas el sentit de futur que té en espanyol. Com t'han dit més _*a dalt*_, són pràcticament la mateixa cosa, ja és decisió de cadascú triar la que vulgui. Jo faig servir amb més freqüència "llavors", aleshores és menys comú. Noi, tens el fòrum ple de fils!



  Hola.

Jo diria: _Com ja t'han dit més *amunt.*.._


----------



## ChrisQH93

Tens raó, i ara que ho miro, ho confirmo..no he vist mai una cosa més endiablada en català que això de las posicions..és pesat de mena. Gràcies Elxenc.


----------



## ACQM

Coincideixo amb l'Elxenc a dir que "aleshores" és una forma més acadèmica i que "llavors" (i llavores, allavores, allavors,...) és una forma més... com ho diria?...natural, del carrer, de tota la vida.


----------

